

MEGA's first week - a retrospective - jakozaur
https://mega.co.nz/#blog_4

======
awda
On my phone, this link just bounces to a "an app for your phone is coming
soon" page, zero content. Not the best way to do mobile...

------
qued
If they get a desktop client and decent encryption, then I am in.

------
thoughtcriminal
I want to like MEGA, but it can't compete with Dropbox and I've lost interest
already.

Yeah, MEGA is different, but that won't matter if people don't want to stick
with it. Also, MEGA's customer support sucks (although that's completely
forgivable seeing its the first week).

MEGA needs a desktop client, and to fill out basic features and profile
settings. For example, last time I checked, I couldn't change my password.
There is no way to do it.

One more thing. Kim has an amazing artistic sense. I wish there was more of
that kind of brash yet polished aesthetic he is known for with MEGA.

~~~
kysol
I'd say give it time for the basic features and so on. I think they wanted to
spend more time on the product as a whole so that they could show the world
what the vision was, then come back and polish it a bit.

So many products get launched with gadgets, buttons, options, but they miss
the mark on a larger scale, the product itself.

Personally I haven't used it (no real need), so I don't know what exactly it's
lacking. A change password option does seem like a crucial thing to have
(although I think that I read somewhere that your password is part of the key,
and if that changed you'd lose access to everything that was encrypted... I
could have read that wrong).

Either way, I do enjoy reading their updates, it sounds like they really do
care what the community is saying, and then publicly address
concerns/problems. Bug Bounty sounds promising.

